# Visiting USA, need some advice pls.



## sanj (May 19, 2015)

Hi everyone.
I will be visiting USA - NY mostly last week of June and 1st week of July. Dates are bit flexible still.
Question:
I want to visit a nice SCENIC national park for 3 odd days with my two daughters. Which one do you recommend?
I have never been to Yellowstone and was thinking visiting but I do not want to go anywhere that is too crowded. I have Alaska sort of visual in mind but 3 days will be too short and too far from NY. What do you suggest? Thanking you in advance.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 19, 2015)

Down in Virginia (about 6 hours from NYC) we have the Shenandoah national park

But you should be able to find something closer to NY State. Check out the Poconos in NE PA. 

It all depends on what you are looking for. We have a lot of very different types of parks in the US. If you could share some of your interests, I am sure we can come up with some suggestions that won't take you across country.


----------



## sunnyVan (May 19, 2015)

Honestly if you want national park you should go to the midwest or all the way west. Acadia is kind of close to NY but 8hrs drive still. If I were you I should just concentrate on NYC and the museums and cultural activities. If you want nature, national park kind of stuff, ny will disappoint you.


----------



## beforeEos Camaras (May 19, 2015)

well depends on where in New York you are but the national sea shore cape cod in with in 6 hours drive It has beaches forests scrub swamps , no mountain's its a birding paradise also whale watches seal watches are also can be done while in the that part of cape cod


----------



## quod (May 19, 2015)

I suggest Acadia National Park in Maine or Shenandoah in Virginia Acadia's fairly close to New York; you can drive or fly to Bangor and drive from there. I would advise against the parks in the western USA (e.g., Yellowstone, Bryce, Grand Canyon, etc.) because you need to fly out there and they are more remote.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 19, 2015)

You will have to fly to Yellowstone, and we can visit while you are here, its a days drive from Spokane. You will need to reserve a place to stay, you can find a good place, but the best ones are reserved months in advance.

The Olympic National park near Seattle is less crowded, and fantastic, everything from Pacific Ocean beaches to rain forests, you can take a ferry to Victoria BC and spend a day there, you could easily spend a week in the area. If your interested, I or others can help you out. There are lots of photo opportunities. You can go on a whale watch, sometimes they can be spotted from a Ferry. Visit Seattle, there is lots there to photograph. 

Its far away from NYC (Thank Goodness ), so its a day spent traveling each wa :-Xy.

There are lots of good recommendations for park visits. Why not go to Niagara Falls. You will need to go to the Canadian side, but its a experience. Big crowds though. Its pretty difficult to avoid the crowds once Summer is here and the schools are out.


----------



## distant.star (May 19, 2015)

.
I have to agree. First, not sure what nice and scenic might mean. It can be so much different for different people.

Going out west is expensive and lots of travel time, both air and ground. Also, crowds can be prohibitive, and you may need advance reservations even to get into some places. Staying in the east, the options are limited.

Shenandoah and Great Smokey Mountain National Parks are scenic, but not snow-capped peaks scenic. In the dead of summer, they're big green hills, and the heat and haze can make photography unrewarding. Up in Maine, there is Acadia National Park, but it's relatively small and a long way to go. Rewards will be coastal vistas. Finally, you could look at Everglades National Park at the south end of Florida. I haven't been there, and I know it will be sweltering in late June and July.

Finally, you'll be dealing with U.S. Independence Day on Saturday, July 4th. Everything is booked and general bedlam that weekend. Of course, you may see some nice fireworks displays.

One park I will suggest in NYC is the Franklin D. Roosevelt Four Freedoms Park on Roosevelt Island in New York City.

http://www.fdrfourfreedomspark.org/


----------



## retroreflection (May 20, 2015)

Time is your most precious commodity, you can easily burn those three days in the coming & going. Also, National Parks are great, but National Monuments, National Forests, State Parks, & others can have just as much scenic beauty. Give plenty of thought to Adirondack State Park in NY or National Forests in Vermont & New Hampshire. Plenty of photos through Google, and do a little research into the Hudson River School of painters - maybe their inspiration would be good enough for you. Consider an evening flight from NYC to an upstate city where you can rent a car. 
If you really must hit a National Park, look for something close to a major airport that can be your arrival or departure airport. Phoenix and Las Vegas are about equal for the Grand Canyon. Denver is good for Rocky Mountain National Park, but 3 days is too short at that altitude. Miami has the Everglades, but you might not rate that as "scenic". Seattle has been mentioned already.
If you don't want crowds, beware of July 4th. Most people will have a day off work on the 3rd (because the 4th is a Saturday). Many will take 4 vacation days along with the holiday and go to a _*National Park*_. Lodging could be a challenge. Can you do the scenic part at the start of the trip? Fireworks in NYC could be fun on the 4th.


----------



## agierke (May 20, 2015)

if you are going to be in NYC primarily forget about the west coast. way too much travel time to get over there and get to a National Park. you will burn 2 solid days traveling out of the 3 you have allotted.

Adirondacks is your best bet. like most national parks, you could spend a week there and not even begin to scratch the surface. couple hour drive from the city will give you a solid 2 days to explore.


----------



## candc (May 20, 2015)

If you want alpine scenery there is glacier national park in Montana.

http://www.nps.gov/glac/index.htm


----------



## ray5 (May 20, 2015)

Sanj,
Yellowstone is stunning but you don't have the time to do it justice. I spent about five days last year excluding travel. Too short. From NYC, you probably will have to fly to Salt Lake and then a 5-6 hrs drive. My suggestion, keep it for later. When you have more time. The southwest is again the best for rock formations, falls etc. But there are a few on the east coast. Acadia in maine, Shenandoah etc.
I agree with a previous poster, spend it in NYC. You are a good photographer and it's rich in subject matter. Depending on what you enjoy, keep the southwest and west coast for another time with more time. Though I can totally understand the temptation! Hope this helps,
Ray


----------



## unfocused (May 20, 2015)

I'm trying to think of the easiest places to get to from a major city. Plus, this is limited by places I have actually been.

Some random thoughts: Everyone should see Niagara Falls and I think you could get there in the allotted time. For kids, Maid of the Mist is a must-do. Keep in mind that Niagara Falls is one of the first tourist destinations in the country (actually countries, because it straddles the U.S. and Canada and many feel the Canadian side is better) with all that entails good and bad.

Grand Canyon is actually pretty accessible. Fly into Phoenix, rent a car and you can drive there in less than a half a day. Act now and you still may be able to find a room at one of the main lodges on the South Rim (El Tovar being the best, but most expensive) If you stay at El Tovar or one of the other lodges on the South Rim all you have to do is walk 50 feet outside your lodge for some of best views of the Canyon.

Or, you can fly in to Las Vegas. Zion National Park is within a day's drive of Vegas. Stay at the lodge in the park. You won't have time to stay anywhere else. You can also visit the North Rim of the Grand Canyon from Vegas.

There is no way you could possibly get to Yellowstone and back in the allotted time. Just getting from Jackson Hole to the Park is going to take the better part of a day and the park is just too huge to see it in a few days, especially during high season when traffic can be bumper to bumper near any bear siting. 

How old are your kids? If they are in their early teens or younger, you may be better off in Orlando.


----------



## lion rock (May 20, 2015)

Sanj,
3 days in New York, that's quite short. If you decide to go the the western part (Grand Canyou, Washington state, etc.,) of the country, flight time is 5 hours, not counting extra time you'll need to be at the airport, both before the flight, and after to get your luggage. Not economic to waste time like this.
Try rent a car from NY and drive to the upstate part of NY state. Adirondack is good. The Finger Lakes, (Seneca Lake) is beautiful, plus quite a few wineries. Drive around into Connecticut, western Pennsylvania and even into Boston. May not be national parks. But, get a flavor of the north east.
Don't forget to visit B and H, though, make sure you time it for a weekday, plus not a Jewish holiday, they're closed Friday eve to Sunday morning.
Certainly hope you have a good time in the U.S. Shoot some and post lots.
Enjoy.
-r


----------



## Coz (May 20, 2015)

For scenic parks near NYC, the suggestions of Niagara Falls, the Adirondacks, Catskills & Hudson Valley are good. I would also add Watkins Glen State Park

http://nysparks.com/parks/142/details.aspx

You could do all via a loop from NYC up through the Hudson Valley and/or Catskills, up to the Adirondacks, wesr to Niagara Falls and then south through the Finger Lakes to Watkins Glen and then east to NYC. If time permits, you can go south from Watkins Glen to Pine Creek Gorge in Pennsylvania - also known as the Grand Canyon of Pennsylvania.


----------



## sanj (May 20, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Down in Virginia (about 6 hours from NYC) we have the Shenandoah national park
> 
> But you should be able to find something closer to NY State. Check out the Poconos in NE PA.
> 
> It all depends on what you are looking for. We have a lot of very different types of parks in the US. If you could share some of your interests, I am sure we can come up with some suggestions that won't take you across country.



Thank you Acutance. I Googled Poconos. It is indeed beautiful but seems very crowded. Am I correct? I checked https://www.google.com/search?q=poconos&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=zgNcVZvVPIXluQT6-IDQBg&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAw&biw=1260&bih=1328

I think I am ok with a 3/4 hour flight from NY or a 6/7 hours drive. I do not want to land up a a large resort/spa with a heard shaped pool. I want a little isolation, adventure 'log cabin' feel.  I will explore this area further soon, it seems to have potential and the best part is that it is not too far from NY.


----------



## sanj (May 20, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> Honestly if you want national park you should go to the midwest or all the way west. Acadia is kind of close to NY but 8hrs drive still. If I were you I should just concentrate on NYC and the museums and cultural activities. If you want nature, national park kind of stuff, ny will disappoint you.



Yes Sunny. Understand. The trip to States will be for around 2 weeks, I am looking at pulling the daughters out of the malls into nature where we all can bond better. When in NY I will insist of museums/activities. 

I am ok driving for 5/6 hours or flying 3/4 hours. But want to land up in a place with not so many people. I like the following images. Giving for reference only. Any such place is fine.


----------



## sanj (May 20, 2015)

beforeEos Camaras said:


> well depends on where in New York you are but the national sea shore cape cod in with in 6 hours drive It has beaches forests scrub swamps , no mountain's its a birding paradise also whale watches seal watches are also can be done while in the that part of cape cod



Sorry Before EOS I missed writing that I am willing to travel and that mountains would be nice.


----------



## sanj (May 20, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You will have to fly to Yellowstone, and we can visit while you are here, its a days drive from Spokane. You will need to reserve a place to stay, you can find a good place, but the best ones are reserved months in advance.
> 
> The Olympic National park near Seattle is less crowded, and fantastic, everything from Pacific Ocean beaches to rain forests, you can take a ferry to Victoria BC and spend a day there, you could easily spend a week in the area. If your interested, I or others can help you out. There are lots of photo opportunities. You can go on a whale watch, sometimes they can be spotted from a Ferry. Visit Seattle, there is lots there to photograph.
> 
> ...



"We can visit" That sounds awesome. But it seems (maybe I am wrong) that 3 days would be less for Yellowstone.

I checked: https://www.google.co.in/search?q=Olympic+national+park+usa&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=VwpcVaKeN8u1uQSYg4HQBg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg&biw=1260&bih=1328

It is indeed very nice. Wow. BUT I will have to fly all across the country. Do you think it would be worth it. Fly NY to Seattle. Rent a car. Drive to Olympic. It will take a day to go and a day to return. I don't mind if we end up in the right place. 

Need your advice. Perhaps some less visited park in center of the continent will be 'easier'?


----------



## sanj (May 20, 2015)

quod said:


> I suggest Acadia National Park in Maine or Shenandoah in Virginia Acadia's fairly close to New York; you can drive or fly to Bangor and drive from there. I would advise against the parks in the western USA (e.g., Yellowstone, Bryce, Grand Canyon, etc.) because you need to fly out there and they are more remote.



https://www.google.co.in/search?q=acadia+national+park&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=wAtcVYeQFpSduQSg2YLQBg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1260&bih=1328

Very beautiful. Very. How many hours drive do you think this will be from NY? If I pick mid week right after 4th of July weekend, do you think it may be quiet?


----------



## sanj (May 20, 2015)

agierke said:


> if you are going to be in NYC primarily forget about the west coast. way too much travel time to get over there and get to a National Park. you will burn 2 solid days traveling out of the 3 you have allotted.
> 
> Adirondacks is your best bet. like most national parks, you could spend a week there and not even begin to scratch the surface. couple hour drive from the city will give you a solid 2 days to explore.



Keeps getting better. Just two hours drive to this place? 

Beautiful. https://www.google.co.in/search?q=Adirondacks&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=Zg5cVdPpD5DauQTep4GABg&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAQ&biw=1260&bih=1328


----------



## sanj (May 20, 2015)

I wanted to reply to each helpful comments but woke up late and need to go for meetings (The real work. )
So will be back now after 24 hrs. 

THANK YOU!! Love the forum..


----------



## Vivid Color (May 20, 2015)

sanj said:


> sunnyVan said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly if you want national park you should go to the midwest or all the way west. Acadia is kind of close to NY but 8hrs drive still. If I were you I should just concentrate on NYC and the museums and cultural activities. If you want nature, national park kind of stuff, ny will disappoint you.
> ...



Dear Sanj, I'm so happy to hear that you're planning to come to the United States. You and your daughters will have a wonderful time here. Unfortunately, to get from the East Coast to the type of places in your photos, it's going to take 4 to 5 hours of flying plus time spent in the airport, plus some additional driving time. You will basically spend an entire day getting there and another entire day returning. I'm not saying that you shouldn't try to do this, I'm just saying that you should understand the time commitment required. And don't forget to factor in the three hour time zone change between the east and west coasts. I humbly suggest that you consider the national Park options on the eastern coast of the United States. Many of the previous posters have given you some excellent ideas such as Niagara Falls and the Shenandoah national Park. If you want rustic cabins, I highly suggest the Shanendoah. It has rustic cabins and miles of hiking trails. If you go to the Shanendoah, you can also visit caves with stalactites and stalagmites. And after roughing it for a few days, if you want to immerse yourself in luxury, you could go to either the Homestead or The Greenbrier in West Virginia, both of which are historic resorts located in beautiful rural settings. (Fair warning: unlike most of America, the homestead and the Greenbrier have dress codes.) And don't underestimate the amount of time you can spend in New York City. I work in Washington DC and I love New York City and I never have enough time there. You might also wish to consider coming to Washington DC as it's an easy 3 1/2 hour train ride from New York City. We have tons of free stuff or low cost stuff to do here including all of the Smithsonian museums. And if you're going to be in the United States on the Fourth of July, then I highly recommend attending the fireworks in either New York City or Washington DC. If you want more information about DC, I'm happy to provide it for you.


----------



## monkey44 (May 20, 2015)

Skyline Drive in Virginia = along the ridge = beautiful drive about 5-6 hour to the beginning, Skyline drive runs 105 miles above the Shenandoah Valley ... 

If you go, take I-78 west to I-81 .. to Skyline Drive ... DO NOT take I-95 south out of NY ---

You can return across Virginia rural farm and horse country - along the foothills, OR, turn around and see Skyline drive from the opposite direction. Will be a well-spent three days in the rural areas of NE USA.


----------



## Hillsilly (May 20, 2015)

Have never been to the USA, but I've got an opinion on everything, so...

I like some of the images that come from Big Bend, Arches and Bryce Canyon. I'd head that way. Might be a bit of a drive from where you're heading, though. But that's cool. Just hire yourself a 1950's / 1960's car (a '59 Cadillac Eldorado convertible comes to mind), get a few Elvis tapes and just cruise around the middle part of the country for a few weeks.


----------



## Alwin (May 20, 2015)

What about Letchworth State Park, the grand Cayon of New York?

http://www.nysparks.com/parks/79/details.aspx


I have been there "the wrong time of the year", but if I see the pictures and hear people talk about it, it is beautifull. End of June, beginning of july should be perfect.

Alwin
Germany


----------



## CanadianInvestor (May 20, 2015)

Something off the beaten track and only 4 Hrs drive North of NYC will get you to the Finger Lakes region around Syracuse. Beautiful lakes, streams and trails. An hour further North will get you to Lake Ontario and you can spend an afternoon on a boat ride and on one side you will have the US and 100 metres on the side is Canada. 

Regrettably, your timing is bang in the span from July 1st (Canada Day) and July 4th and so crowds will be a given.

Enjoy your time up here.


----------



## NorbR (May 20, 2015)

I rather agree with the idea that you should limit yourself to locations not too far from NY, and there's already been a lot of good suggestions (I've just added Acadia to my bucket list, wow!) Traveling west will take time no matter what, will be more expensive, and if you really have 3 days, will be VERY tight (two of those days will essentially be only travel).

That being said, if you're willing to consider it, and since you seem to be drawn to mountain scenery, Rocky Mountain National Park might be an option for you. It's actually relatively accessible from NY compared to other options. Easy direct flight to Denver, and the park is just next door. There will be crowds like everywhere else at that time of the year, but the park is vast enough that it's easy to get off the beaten track and leave (most of) the crowds behind.


----------



## bholliman (May 20, 2015)

agierke said:


> if you are going to be in NYC primarily forget about the west coast. way too much travel time to get over there and get to a National Park. you will burn 2 solid days traveling out of the 3 you have allotted.
> 
> Adirondacks is your best bet. like most national parks, you could spend a week there and not even begin to scratch the surface. couple hour drive from the city will give you a solid 2 days to explore.



+1 for the Adirondackss, easy drive from NYC and beautiful scenery.

If you can work in a longer drive in your available time Acadia National Park or Shendoah National Park are terrific. 

I you will burn up too much valuable time traveling if you want to see a Western National Park.


----------



## agierke (May 20, 2015)

Just an fyi to those outside the U.S. who are interested in planning trips to national parks in the west....San Francisco is the ideal home base to maximize time getting to and having enough time to spend at these national parks. Add in the bonus of Sonoma and Napa valley which are a little over an hours drive from downtown San fran.

The U.S. is huge. Getting to the west coast from the east coast will take most of your day if you fly, takes 4 days if you drive and are really really efficient at traveling. Everything between the hills of western PA/Virginias and the Colorado rockies is very very flat. Wide open expanses. So if big nature is your goal you pretty much have to stay on the coasts. Left coast has bigger stuff than the right but the north east can rival anything on the west coast in terms of charm and beauty. If you want to scrape your chin on the ground, then the Pacific Northwest is the way to go.

These parks are also enormous. For a Pacific Northwest park you can expect at least 2 hours of driving/hiking into the park to "lose the crowds". It took us at least 4 hours of driving to get to the top of glacier national park. 1 day at one of these parks will give you a "taste" of things and leave you with a tinge of regret that you didn't schedule 3-4 days for visiting alone.


----------



## quod (May 20, 2015)

sanj said:


> quod said:
> 
> 
> > I suggest Acadia National Park in Maine or Shenandoah in Virginia Acadia's fairly close to New York; you can drive or fly to Bangor and drive from there. I would advise against the parks in the western USA (e.g., Yellowstone, Bryce, Grand Canyon, etc.) because you need to fly out there and they are more remote.
> ...


It's roughly an 8 hour drive from New York City. I'm not sure what the crowds will be like mid-week after July 4. Although it's not a holiday, kids are still out of school, which is when families travel in the USA. I've been to Acadia twice and it's not too crowded. In comparison, Yosemite in the summer is very congested. If you flew to Bangor and drove to Acadia, that might be easier and shorter, time-wise, even if you arrive at the airport early. If the crowds get you down, you can drive along the coast, which is beautiful and not congested.


----------



## Don Haines (May 20, 2015)

sanj said:


> Hi everyone.
> I will be visiting USA - NY mostly last week of June and 1st week of July. Dates are bit flexible still.
> Question:
> I want to visit a nice SCENIC national park for 3 odd days with my two daughters. Which one do you recommend?
> I have never been to Yellowstone and was thinking visiting but I do not want to go anywhere that is too crowded. I have Alaska sort of visual in mind but 3 days will be too short and too far from NY. What do you suggest? Thanking you in advance.


Hi,

Your timing is terrible. You are going to hit the fourth of July weekend in the states, coupled with Canada day (July 1) in Canada. These are the biggest holidays of the year (except Christmas) in each country and places will be packed and accommodations will be next to impossible to find.

Yellowstone will be VERY!!!!! crowded, and it is a 3500Km drive from NYC..... and another 3500Km back. Even if you flew, it would take a full day to get there.... and you will not find car rentals or hotels for that week on such short notice... If you really want to go there, you should plan on taking at least a week....

The Adirondacks are about 6 hours away.... nice scenery, but best enjoyed from a hiker's perspective. 

Shenandoah is about 8 hours away, nice scenery and can be enjoyed from a car.... but it will be VERY busy...

Acadia in Maine is very nice, about 10 hours away, and can be enjoyed from a car or on foot.

personally, I think these are all bad choices. You have three days and do not want to spend two of them in heavy traffic on a long weekend... those driving times are for good conditions and on a holiday they will be much longer. I would look for something closer and less stressful to get to.....


----------



## Don Haines (May 20, 2015)

quod said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > quod said:
> ...


Acadia is nice! lots of little places to go to... not much for big attractions that draw all the crowds, it's lots of small attractions that tend to disperse them.

I would agree with flying in to Bangor, rent a car, and wander around...and make sure you have a lobster dinner  lots of nice lighthouses, scenic lookouts, short walking trails, etc....


----------



## Orangutan (May 20, 2015)

sanj said:


> sunnyVan said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly if you want national park you should go to the midwest or all the way west. Acadia is kind of close to NY but 8hrs drive still. If I were you I should just concentrate on NYC and the museums and cultural activities. If you want nature, national park kind of stuff, ny will disappoint you.
> ...



sanj, if you want to avoid crowds, you might want to look at designated wilderness areas that are not National Parks. They tend to be less developed and less used by non-locals. I'm a West Coaster, so I don't know the options near NY, but here's a starting point for your search:

http://www.bostonglobe.com/lifestyle/travel/2014/06/28/into-wild-six-sensational-wilderness-areas-new-england/ZLkhSwYyASTkmMHnJUGa5N/story.html


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._Wilderness_Areas


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 20, 2015)

sanj said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > You will have to fly to Yellowstone, and we can visit while you are here, its a days drive from Spokane. You will need to reserve a place to stay, you can find a good place, but the best ones are reserved months in advance.
> ...



If your travel plans are not firmed up yet, you can fly from India to Seattle (via Los Angeles or Vancouver BC?), see the sights, then on to New York, then on around the world via Paris, depending on which airline. That avoids going too much out of your way.

I'd suspect that your girls would like go to Disneyland or Disney world, so don't forget about doing something special for them.


----------



## danski0224 (May 20, 2015)

sanj said:


> Hi everyone.
> I will be visiting USA - NY mostly last week of June and 1st week of July. Dates are bit flexible still.
> Question:
> I want to visit a nice SCENIC national park for 3 odd days with my two daughters. Which one do you recommend?
> I have never been to Yellowstone and was thinking visiting but I do not want to go anywhere that is too crowded. I have Alaska sort of visual in mind but 3 days will be too short and too far from NY. What do you suggest? Thanking you in advance.



I think you are asking for the impossible. National park, on one of the biggest holiday weekends in the USA? Uhhh...

There has got to be a crapload of stuff to do nearby in a place like New York for 3 days. 

I saw a special on PBS about the High Line right in NYC: www.thehighline.org

I have skimmed through the thread and the Adirondacks have been mentioned, along with Acadia and Shenandoah valley.

You could probably look at a map and check out the park areas within the range you are willing to travel to. Finding a room at the popular destinations may be impossible.

I am near Chicago, and there are literally hundreds of scenic nature places to go see within a 3 hour drive time, none of which are a National Park. New York must be similar. It's not Yellowstone, but many places are not crowded.

Don't forget nature preserves or botanical gardens. It would be very easy to spend an entire day here if the intent is to look around, take pictures and not speed walk it: www.chicagobotanic.org or here: www.mortonarb.org There must be similar places close to NYC. 

I could probably spend 3 days at the Smithsonian in DC (probably really crowded though) or even MoMA.


----------



## Fred Smiley (May 20, 2015)

I would recommend against the west coast parks if you only have a few days to spend on them. As others have noted, you will lose two days just traveling back and forth from NY, to say nothing of the crowds you will experience in late June/early July. A lot of the parks are also deceptively large, so it can take an hour or two just to drive between locales (e.g., Old Faithful is an hour's drive from the nearest entrance to Yellowstone). Acadia National Park and the Maine coastline are good options if your goal is to shoot beautiful scenery and get away from the crowds.


----------



## tntwit (May 20, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> If you want nature, national park kind of stuff, ny will disappoint you.



I'm going to have to assume you are referring to New York City and NOT New York State.

New York State is full of beautiful parks, nature and open land.

I live in Western New York, roughly 400 miles from New York City, and virtually everything in between is scenic, open land, not at all a city. 

As a Western New Yorker, I, as have many others, had to explain time and again, and to no avail, that I do not live in, or anywhere near, New York City. Many people think the entire state is one big city and nothing could be further from the truth. To put it in perspective, New York state ranks 4th in dairy production. Not city like at all.

The Adirondack State Park is the largest park in the lower 48 states, larger than Yosemite and Yellowstone. It is absolutely beautiful and will offer many photo opportunities. 

Letchworth state park is referred to as the Grand Canyon of the East. While it may pale is size comparison, it is also a beautiful park and was recently voted number the number one State Park by USA Today readers.

http://www.10best.com/awards/travel/best-state-park/

The Finger Lakes region is also wonderful as is Allegany State Park and Niagara Falls. New York State is full of beauty.

I don't mean to discount the rest of the country (I've been to Acadia and the Pacific Northwest - both stunning as well), as there is beauty all across the US and I would recommend seeing as much as one practically can, just don't discount New York State.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 20, 2015)

I used to live in upper NY State and I agree. To the nation and even the world, it seems like NYC is the only thing there. (sigh).


----------



## Northstar (May 20, 2015)

I would agree with others that traveling to the west coast would be a waste of valuable time, there is so much to see on the East coast.

Something to consider would be to drive down to Washington DC (4 hours) and see the sites there. From a photography standpoint, Washington DC is a “target rich” environment.

Have fun Sanj!

north


----------



## kirispupis (May 21, 2015)

First, I disagree that your timing is terrible. The weather should be nice that time of year nearly everywhere in the country and you'll have multiple opportunities to get some good fireworks shots (many small towns do fireworks shows shortly before the 4th).

I do agree that going west will take too much time. Besides the flights there is the issue that distances out here are far. 

My recommendation is to look at Long Island - particularly further out like Sag Harbor and Montauk. Those areas are beautiful - we used to have a summer home out there - and there will be numerous photo opportunities.

Niagara Falls - I grew up not far from there and honestly it's not as impressive as you might think. If you happen to be nearby it's worth a stop, but otherwise it's a rather far trip from NYC.


----------



## old-pr-pix (May 21, 2015)

Another vote for not wasting a lot of time travelling. In my corporate days I often hosted people from Europe. Almost universally they tried to fit too much into too short a time. They underestimated how far & how long it took to get to places that were only inches apart of their maps. And, they often neglected the U.S. spans multiple timezones.

Lots of good suggestions posted here of places closer to NYC. Here's something I didn't see mentioned...
The Wild Horses of Assateague Island http://www.nps.gov/asis/learn/nature/upload/wildhorses-%20In%20Design.pdf 

Whatever you decide... hope you have a great visit and enjoy.


----------



## candc (May 21, 2015)

I have spent some time in upstate new York and its beautiful. Some other posters mentioned letchworth sp. I haven't been there but I looked it up on the web and it looks fantastic and very photogenic. I would go there, keep in mind that state parks are generally just as scenic as national parks but usually smaller which is good if you have limited time.

If you want some inspiration to go watch "the last of the Mohicans" (90's version with dd Lewis) its set in upstate ny but much of it was shot in the blue ridge mountains of south Carolina.


----------



## quod (May 21, 2015)

old-pr-pix said:


> Lots of good suggestions posted here of places closer to NYC. Here's something I didn't see mentioned...
> The Wild Horses of Assateague Island http://www.nps.gov/asis/learn/nature/upload/wildhorses-%20In%20Design.pdf


Assateague and Chincoteague islands are very busy. If you are looking for no crowds, this is not the best option. There's decent birding in the area, but there aren't a lot of picturesque spots for landscape photography. The mosquitoes can be awful.


----------



## tntwit (May 21, 2015)

kirispupis said:


> Niagara Falls - I grew up not far from there and honestly it's not as impressive as you might think. If you happen to be nearby it's worth a stop, but otherwise it's a rather far trip from NYC.



I think when you live nearby, you take it for granted and don't appreciate like those from out of town. We only seem to go when we have folks in from out of town, but that doesn't take away from it's splendor. When we do go, I always ask myself why we don't come here more often, and it's simply because it's in our backyard and we just figure we can go anytime.

All of our company out of town visitors always seem to want to go to 2 places: New York City and Niagara Falls. I think it's worth a visit.

Keep in mind that NY, Pennsylvania, Vermont, New Hampshire and Maine will all look sorta of similar in that they will all be fairly hilly/mountainous with similar trees, alot of lakes and rivers, even similar architecture. All very beautiful, but if you want to see something in addition to that, you will want to travel elsewhere as well. Someone mentioned the wild horses, which I believe are near of actually part of the Outer Banks in North Carolina. Completely different from New York, but just as beautiful.

Also mentioned was the Everglades in Florida, which will be different yet again. There you can also take rides on the airboats into the Everglades. They sit almost at water level when idle and they will take you right into where the alligators live. You can get some nice photos there as well.

NYC to Florida is only a 3 hour flight or less, so you can still see quite a bit without leaving the East Coast if you are trying to cut down on travel time.

I guess it's really a matter of what you want to see; what kind of sights that you are looking for.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 21, 2015)

Hi Sanj. 
I'm in England, but I have visited Arizona a bit, I'm with others, if you were based there, lots to see and do. We drove from Phoenix to the Grand Canyon, best part of a day each way. We went with a local and he took us there on all the back roads where you get to see some sights, do some driving on interesting roads if your in to driving, (car guy here) went back to Phoenix on the highway 93, my description was miles and miles of miles and miles! ;D In other words the distances are huge! Stay closer to N.Y. 
My parents went to the Washington DC area and visited Niagara Falls and loved it. They also visited the Amish town which they said was incredible for being a completely different pace of life, a snapshot going back to how it was 100 yrs ago, not landscape or scenic but interesting? 2 1/2 hrs from N.Y. New York by car. 
Just as a caveat, they also thought the Greyhound bus from Washington DC to Birmingham Alabama was great too! 

Cheers, Graham. 



old-pr-pix said:


> Another vote for not wasting a lot of time travelling. In my corporate days I often hosted people from Europe. Almost universally they tried to fit too much into too short a time. They underestimated how far & how long it took to get to places that were only inches apart of their maps. And, they often neglected the U.S. spans multiple timezones.
> 
> Lots of good suggestions posted here of places closer to NYC. Here's something I didn't see mentioned...
> The Wild Horses of Assateague Island http://www.nps.gov/asis/learn/nature/upload/wildhorses-%20In%20Design.pdf
> ...


----------



## sanj (May 21, 2015)

Dear dear friends. Thanks for the suggestions. I have to travel next four days. I will pick this up when I return. But yes, I think a place within driving distance (6/8 hrs) should be the best option. I can leave early at 5am and be at the place by lunch... 
Again, I appreciate and will be back...
Sanjay


----------



## sanj (May 22, 2015)

Tuesday I pick your knowledge again. Mobiles are not the best way to do this. Need my computer.


----------



## sanj (May 26, 2015)

Friend! Just bought the tickets. 8) Will reach NY on 19th at 7:30am will leave NY for India on 5th July. 

Let me go through the suggestions now.


----------



## sanj (May 26, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone.
> ...



Don.
I am not looking for a scenic location around NY - 7 hrs driving. If I understand you correctly, you suggesting I abort the idea of going anywhere outside of NY and make the best of just NY? I could consider that too. But if does not give me 'peace time' with the kids.


----------



## sanj (May 26, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> quod said:
> 
> 
> > sanj said:
> ...



Acadia looks WONDERFUL. Cant I just drive there? I can leave early... Saves costs as there will be 3 or 4 or us.


----------



## sanj (May 26, 2015)

Orangutan said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > sunnyVan said:
> ...



Thank you Orangutan. Will check this properly.


----------



## sanj (May 26, 2015)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Taking the non stop (19 hrs!!!!!) flight from Bombay to NY. Agggg. Yes of course Disneyland and such. Of course.


----------



## sanj (May 26, 2015)

tntwit said:


> sunnyVan said:
> 
> 
> > If you want nature, national park kind of stuff, ny will disappoint you.
> ...



Finger lakes seems NICE.


----------



## sanj (May 26, 2015)

Northstar said:


> I would agree with others that traveling to the west coast would be a waste of valuable time, there is so much to see on the East coast.
> 
> Something to consider would be to drive down to Washington DC (4 hours) and see the sites there. From a photography standpoint, Washington DC is a “target rich” environment.
> 
> ...



Thank you Northstar


----------



## sanj (May 26, 2015)

kirispupis said:


> First, I disagree that your timing is terrible. The weather should be nice that time of year nearly everywhere in the country and you'll have multiple opportunities to get some good fireworks shots (many small towns do fireworks shows shortly before the 4th).
> 
> I do agree that going west will take too much time. Besides the flights there is the issue that distances out here are far.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the encouragement about the timing.  I am thinking that I should do this trip first thing. Around the 20th of July, hoping the crowds will yet be not there. Is there any truth to this?


----------



## sanj (May 26, 2015)

quod said:


> old-pr-pix said:
> 
> 
> > Lots of good suggestions posted here of places closer to NYC. Here's something I didn't see mentioned...
> ...



Thanks for the tips. Mosquitos? I come from India but still I hate them!!


----------



## sanj (May 26, 2015)

tntwit said:


> kirispupis said:
> 
> 
> > Niagara Falls - I grew up not far from there and honestly it's not as impressive as you might think. If you happen to be nearby it's worth a stop, but otherwise it's a rather far trip from NYC.
> ...



Good points!! So much to think about...


----------



## sanj (May 26, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Sanj.
> I'm in England, but I have visited Arizona a bit, I'm with others, if you were based there, lots to see and do. We drove from Phoenix to the Grand Canyon, best part of a day each way. We went with a local and he took us there on all the back roads where you get to see some sights, do some driving on interesting roads if your in to driving, (car guy here) went back to Phoenix on the highway 93, my description was miles and miles of miles and miles! ;D In other words the distances are huge! Stay closer to N.Y.
> My parents went to the Washington DC area and visited Niagara Falls and loved it. They also visited the Amish town which they said was incredible for being a completely different pace of life, a snapshot going back to how it was 100 yrs ago, not landscape or scenic but interesting? 2 1/2 hrs from N.Y. New York by car.
> Just as a caveat, they also thought the Greyhound bus from Washington DC to Birmingham Alabama was great too!
> ...



The Amish town sounds cool.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 26, 2015)

You will find that the US is a big place. I am sure you can find something interesting to photograph within 2 hour drives from practically everyplace. 

You could spend months just photographing NYC!

Just a suggestion from a stranger on the Internets Tubes: Don't worry about traveling someplace else to get in your photography, put that time and worry into finding the local places.

Travel less, snap more. ;D


----------



## sanj (May 26, 2015)

I understand AP. But the trip idea is not just photography oriented. It is to try and spend undivided time with the girls. Away from distractions. Building fire together and gazing at the setting sun. 

I just realized that Acadia is 8 hrs drive. Which can easily go to 10 hrs with meal breaks etc. Bit far... Wish there was something like that bit closer.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 26, 2015)

sanj said:


> I understand AP. But the trip idea is not just photography oriented. It is to try and spend undivided time with the girls. Away from distractions. Building fire together and gazing at the setting sun.



That was actually my point. Don't waste your trip traveling when you can spend quality time with your family and take pictures locally.


----------



## agierke (May 26, 2015)

Assateague is a small little oddity. typically it is a half day trip for beachgoers who are interested in seeing the horses. it sounds neat, and it is a bit, but it lacks the wow factor imo. but maybe i'm saying that because i live in the area and it is a bit familiar to me.

as far as the amish go...keep in mind that there is a sizable portion of that community that does not like to be photographed and does not want to mix with the modern world. some of them don't mind modern trappings, but it is a roll of the dice as to how amenable they will be towards a tourist with a camera. i live about 40 minutes from Lancaster PA (a huge amish community) and i have seen quite a bit of their culture. very private people.


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (May 26, 2015)

I live in NYC and take frequent scenic photo trips outside of my home. Within a reasonable few day trip from NYC, you could include some or all of these (google them for some example photos):
Shawangunk Ridge, Catskills, Mohonk, Whiteface Mountain, Lake Placid, Hudson (City), Olana, Vermont and Berkshires.

These are generally better in late September/early October for the Fall foliage, but, perhaps the most scenic anytime (close to NYC).


----------



## Lloyd (May 26, 2015)

You could also think about renting a car and driving out Long Island through the Hamptons to Montauk point. From Montauk you can take a ferry (I think I read it is high speed,takes about an hour, requires reservations and no cars allowed) out to Block Island and stay in one of the old hotels such as the Spring House. I stayed at Block Island many times when I was young and had a great time, but we always went via Rhode Island. You may want to research Montauk and Block Island and find out the travel times from NYC to Montauk which may be problematic if you are traveling to and from New City on a Friday or Sunday and are facing the weekend traffic to and from the Hamptons. You also have the option of taking a train from NYC to Montauk and avoid the rental car. CaptureWhatYouSee, who posted before me, may have better insight into this choice.


----------



## CaptureWhatYouSee (May 26, 2015)

Lloyd said:


> You could also think about renting a car and driving out Long Island through the Hamptons to Montauk point. From Montauk you can take a ferry (I think I read it is high speed,takes about an hour, requires reservations and no cars allowed) out to Block Island and stay in one of the old hotels such as the Spring House. I stayed at Block Island many times when I was young and had a great time, but we always went via Rhode Island. You may want to research Montauk and Block Island and find out the travel times from NYC to Montauk which may be problematic if you are traveling to and from New City on a Friday or Sunday and are facing the weekend traffic to and from the Hamptons. You also have the option of taking a train from NYC to Montauk and avoid the rental car. CaptureWhatYouSee, who posted before me, may have better insight into this choice.



That would be nice for coastal and beach scenery. I think that the OP stated that he would prefer mountain scenery. I think that my list contains the best options around here for that. If you want more dramatic mountains, someone mentioned Denver as a reasonable 3 day trip from NYC, I would concur with that. The East Coast doesn't have such large mountain formations. 

I wouldn't go out to Long Island on the July 4th weekend. Or really any weekend in the Summer. That would be a good time to be in NYC because everyone goes to The Island on the weekends.


----------



## jhpeterson (May 26, 2015)

I think a few days in New York should suffice for visiting the must-see places. After that you should travel to at least one other part of the USA, if only to get a more balanced picture of this big country. Besides, after the intense experiences of the city, you'll be probably look forward to the quiet of the less-populated places. 
Two places I would recommend that fall within your criteria of no more than a day's drive away are the Appalachian Mountains (along with the Shenandoah Valley) and the coast of Maine. 
Great Smoky Mountains National Park is a little further away (10 to 12 hours) and, while it offers some most impressive views, it's likely to be filled with other tourists this time of year. But, there is Shenandoah National Park and several national forests in Virginia that are nearly as great. And, by all means take in the Blue Ridge Parkway. Unless the weather is really terrible, you won't be disappointed. Even then, it's pretty awesome in a rainstorm.
If you choose to venture north, I agree with so many others in recommending Acadia National Park. Like in the Smoky Mountains, it probably will be crowded, so figure to be there mid-week. Since Fourth of July falls on a weekend, you'll probably be okay. You should enjoy Acadia for a day or two, but I think you will have even more fun exploring the small towns of the Maine Coast. Plan to take US 1 at least one way. The stretch from Freeport (just north of Portland) to Ellsworth (close to Bar Harbor) offer countless possibilities. If you have the time, take some side trips down the peninsulas for fishing villages, old farms and rocky coastlines. 
I hope you get to at least one of these destinations, even better if you can enjoy the two.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 27, 2015)

sanj said:


> kirispupis said:
> 
> 
> > First, I disagree that your timing is terrible. The weather should be nice that time of year nearly everywhere in the country and you'll have multiple opportunities to get some good fireworks shots (many small towns do fireworks shows shortly before the 4th).
> ...




The big crows start when school gets out for the summer in early June and its crowded thru Labor Day (1st Week of September). After Labor Day, school starts, and the crowds drop off dramatically. That's a wonderful time for vacations, weather is nice but milder and there are fewer crowds. 

Those like me tend to schedule our trips to popular attractions in April and May, or September. Hotel rates are lower then as well.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (May 27, 2015)

In two hours you can be in tidal flats along the New Jersey shorelines to the well into the pocono/catskill "mountains" (more really big hills than mountains) that have plenty of rivers and waterfalls. Either side of the Hudson River will offer interesting views & photos. (try google earth for some suggestions)

That time of year, if you are traveling to a 2nd city outside of NYC, I would go north vs. south - it is hot and getting hotter. 

Best of luck and enjoy your visit.


----------



## rowlandw (May 27, 2015)

Acadia N.P in Maine. Climate a bit more like the UK (not likely to be beastly hot like many places in the US at that time due to ocean breezes). Fly to Bangor Int'l Airport and rent a car, and tour the adjacent areas like the Blue Hill Peninsula - Brooksville and Stonington are quintessential Maine. 

You may find the main part of the park a bit crowded but drive over to the section near Southwest Harbor that few people know about (Long Pond and Echo Lake) with lots of hiking trails and low mountains. Another section of the park is the Schoodic Peninsula - very wild and uncrowded but separated about 40 miles east up US Rt 1. Rent a bike - if you can; demand is high - and ride the 45 miles of scenic carriage roads (car-free) built a century ago by the Rockefellers who owned 10s of thousands of acres here, among other philanthropists, which became the park. 

Accommodations will be hard to find on the island (Mt Desert) but you can probably find something in Ellsworth about 20 miles north towards Bangor along with all the conveniences (big box stores, McDonalds, LL Bean outlet store, motels).


----------



## captainkanji (May 27, 2015)

Never leave anything of value in your car.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 27, 2015)

rowlandw said:


> Acadia N.P in Maine. Climate a bit more like the UK (not likely to be beastly hot like many places in the US at that time due to ocean breezes). Fly to Bangor Int'l Airport and rent a car, and tour the adjacent areas like the Blue Hill Peninsula - Brooksville and Stonington are quintessential Maine.
> 
> You may find the main part of the park a bit crowded but drive over to the section near Southwest Harbor that few people know about (Long Pond and Echo Lake) with lots of hiking trails and low mountains. Another section of the park is the Schoodic Peninsula - very wild and uncrowded but separated about 40 miles east up US Rt 1. Rent a bike - if you can; demand is high - and ride the 45 miles of scenic carriage roads (car-free) built a century ago by the Rockefellers who owned 10s of thousands of acres here, among other philanthropists, which became the park.
> 
> Accommodations will be hard to find on the island (Mt Desert) but you can probably find something in Ellsworth about 20 miles north towards Bangor along with all the conveniences (big box stores, McDonalds, LL Bean outlet store, motels).



I think the message is clear. If you plan to come July 20, you should firm up your stops and make room reservations now. Generally, they can be cancelled if you need to, but they are likely already hard to get in many places.

Finding a place in July with no crowds is out of the question, but in the North, at least it will be cooler, and there are good suggestions for less crowded places. New Hampshire, Vermont, and Maine are within reach of NYC, but its still a days drive to Bangor, and traffic can be crowded and slow on a weekend.

Upstate New York is beautiful, and there are places without crowds, but you really need to know where to go and on which days. Finger lakes, for example could be hugely crowded on some days and empty on others. You don't want to be in Watkins Glen on June 25-28 if you are avoiding crowds.

http://www.theglen.com/?homepage=true


----------



## DennyF (May 27, 2015)

Sanjay,

As others have said, your biggest challenge may be finding lodging accommodations. So that may determine where you and your daughters eventually go. If your top priority is a scenic location, my recommendation is Yosemite National Park. It is stunningly beautiful. And it is historic as our national park system evolved from Yosemite. Drive time between San Francisco and Yosemite is about 5 hours.


----------



## quod (May 27, 2015)

DennyF said:


> If your top priority is a scenic location, my recommendation is Yosemite National Park. It is stunningly beautiful. And it is historic as our national park system evolved from Yosemite. Drive time between San Francisco and Yosemite is about 5 hours.


One of his criteria was no crowds. Yosemite is crowded year-round, except when they first open the roads after winter. It's awesome, but crowded.


----------



## kirispupis (May 28, 2015)

Lloyd said:


> You could also think about renting a car and driving out Long Island through the Hamptons to Montauk point. From Montauk you can take a ferry (I think I read it is high speed,takes about an hour, requires reservations and no cars allowed) out to Block Island and stay in one of the old hotels such as the Spring House. I stayed at Block Island many times when I was young and had a great time, but we always went via Rhode Island. You may want to research Montauk and Block Island and find out the travel times from NYC to Montauk which may be problematic if you are traveling to and from New City on a Friday or Sunday and are facing the weekend traffic to and from the Hamptons. You also have the option of taking a train from NYC to Montauk and avoid the rental car. CaptureWhatYouSee, who posted before me, may have better insight into this choice.



I used to spend my summers in Montauk and can definitely attest that it is a very beautiful place to go. The lighthouse is very nice and I have long wanted to go back there and get it during a sunrise.

However, if you're looking for mountain scenery there are locations you can easily reach by plane that offer it. Seattle is one such place. It is an easy direct flight from NYC (5 hrs one way, 6 the other) and you can see the mountains on a clear day from the city. Mount Rainier, Mount St. Helens, and numerous other beautiful places are all easily done as day trips.


----------



## serendipidy (May 28, 2015)

So many places...so little time 8)


----------



## sanj (May 28, 2015)

Am thinking thinking thinking. Planning planning planning. All your replies are helping.
Some decisions:
a) Close to NY. 6 hrs drive.
b) Camping!!


----------



## dak723 (May 28, 2015)

sanj said:


> Am thinking thinking thinking. Planning planning planning. All your replies are helping.
> Some decisions:
> a) Close to NY. 6 hrs drive.
> b) Camping!!



The Adirondacks (about 4 to 5 hours drive) would be my recommendation. Some areas are more crowded, such as Lake Placid or Old Forge, but other areas are more peaceful such as the area around Indian Lake and Blue Mountain Lake. I'm sure if you do a search for campgrounds in that area you will find some good opportunities.


----------



## sanj (Jun 7, 2015)

Yes Adirondacks looks very possible indeed. THX


----------



## sanj (Jun 7, 2015)

I reach on 18th July. 

Time to select equipment for the trip. The best part before the trip. Lol.
I am thinking of taking the following. You PLEASE advice.
1. 5d3. (Was earlier thinking not taking this but buying the 5dr. Now not so inclined)
2. 16-35 f4 IS - Daytime wide angle.
3. 24-105 f4 IS - Daytime walk around. 
4. 85mm f1.2 for night Manhattan. 
5. 35mm f2 IS for night handheld shots.
6. Arca head with light weight Gitzo tripod. 

Undecided:
1. Zeiss 35 1.4 for tripod night city shots, stars if I end up going camping. 
2. 70-200 mm. 

Anything I should add/delete? 

Sorry also am taking Sony RX1003 for restaurants etc.

Appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## sanj (Jun 7, 2015)

jhpeterson said:


> I think a few days in New York should suffice for visiting the must-see places. After that you should travel to at least one other part of the USA, if only to get a more balanced picture of this big country. Besides, after the intense experiences of the city, you'll be probably look forward to the quiet of the less-populated places.
> Two places I would recommend that fall within your criteria of no more than a day's drive away are the Appalachian Mountains (along with the Shenandoah Valley) and the coast of Maine.
> Great Smoky Mountains National Park is a little further away (10 to 12 hours) and, while it offers some most impressive views, it's likely to be filled with other tourists this time of year. But, there is Shenandoah National Park and several national forests in Virginia that are nearly as great. And, by all means take in the Blue Ridge Parkway. Unless the weather is really terrible, you won't be disappointed. Even then, it's pretty awesome in a rainstorm.
> If you choose to venture north, I agree with so many others in recommending Acadia National Park. Like in the Smoky Mountains, it probably will be crowded, so figure to be there mid-week. Since Fourth of July falls on a weekend, you'll probably be okay. You should enjoy Acadia for a day or two, but I think you will have even more fun exploring the small towns of the Maine Coast. Plan to take US 1 at least one way. The stretch from Freeport (just north of Portland) to Ellsworth (close to Bar Harbor) offer countless possibilities. If you have the time, take some side trips down the peninsulas for fishing villages, old farms and rocky coastlines.
> I hope you get to at least one of these destinations, even better if you can enjoy the two.



Thank you so much for your kind advice. Appreciate.  checking....


----------



## ksgal (Jun 9, 2015)

I think you should stay in NY state for the camping part, and here is the park website most are talking about:

http://visitadirondacks.com/stay/campgrounds

says 4 hours from NY City to there. 

http://visitadirondacks.com/first-time-visitors/getting-here


I think a campsite along one of the lakes would be the best bet for sunset/astro photography. 

I'm pretty sure it is hard to understand how big the US of A is - 6 hours is how long it takes to cross the state of Kansas east to west - that is just one state, and not a really big one at that. 

You could easily spend 3 days in NY City proper and not see all there is to see. Very easy to spend way too much time in a car traveling, and not enough time looking and seeing what is all around you. Find a nice park close to you and enjoy the experience!


----------

